# How to protect your deer stand



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

OK, my deer stand was just stolen over the weekend at private property in Union County. I am ticked!

What is the best way to protect a ladder type deer stand? Chains? Locks? Other? Thanks


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

osuangler said:


> OK, my deer stand was just stolen over the weekend at private property in Union County. I am ticked!
> 
> What is the best way to protect a ladder type deer stand? Chains? Locks? Other? Thanks


I've had this happen to me before, and I understand your frustration. I believe that the unfortunate fact of the matter is, that if someone really wants your treestand, they are going to get it, no matter what preventative measures are taken. I have however had luck in the past using thick steel cable with a loop type cable lock. They are a little expensive, or used to be, but they can't be cut with normal chain cutters. Hope that helps.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

a HEAVY chain and a boat trailer type lock will help.as much as a pain as it it using steps that you can remover easily makes it tough for someone to climb the tree to begin with.
it's really ashame this stuff happens because it's usually other "hunters"(and i hate to use that word for them!) that are the ones who are stealing stands.that's what's bad about Ohio these days.when i've been to northern ontario and out west these kinds of problems don't happen nearly as often.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Buy a cheapo game camera and face it toward your stand. Catch the thief on camera.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

walkerdog said:


> Buy a cheapo game camera and face it toward your stand. Catch the thief on camera.


The will just steal the camera too. Best option is a climber when thieves are around.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

osuangler,what area of union co.do you hunt in?i live in the northern part,but know alot of hunters around the county.will keep a hear out if i hear of someone that may have taken it.use aircraft grade cable with a heavy duty militarty grade lock on the tree and do the same for each section.make some brass name tags and screw them to each section then grind the heads so they can't take them off without doing damage to it.i know a couple of guys have put tracking chips in thiers do to having to many stolen.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Tripwire and hand grenades. JK It happens to all of us. I've been chasing off trespassers like crazy on 30 acres.


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks - These are great ideas. I would love to catch these guys because I have a double stand on the lot and I am afraid they will come back for that too. The one that got stolen was a 21 ft deal and is about 3 years old. I hunt near Liberty West Road and have hunted there without issue for 25 years. Hek, I will pay a $500 reward for the *arrest and conviction *of the SOB who stole it. I know the stand only costs $200 but I will pay the extra $ for this guy to have this on this conviction on his record.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I hope you catch these guys! I hate when stuff like that happens!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

booby trap them. You can tell the thief by their limp.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Put note on your stands that says "before you steal this know that I have many trail cameras around this property and if you are reading this I have your picture on one for sure. If this stand is stolen I will know who to come retrieve it from....Thanks"


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

This sure put a smile on my face when I read it. This is a town not far from mine, I figured I would share it with you guys if no one else has yet:
http://nky.cincinnati.com/article/A...0002/Oh-deer-GPS-in-fake-camera-sparks-arrest


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats crazy that happened. I hunt some right around that road as I am from marysville. I'd being willing to bet we both know the person who took it, that is if you ever find out who it was.


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

I love that article. Good for them. I looked at my seat pad and the brand of the deer stand is Loggy Bayou and it is 21' tall. My wife is so ticked at me now. I just bought 5 trail cams and I plan to put them around the property with 2 hidden along the lane. I don't think I will get any license plate numbers but I should get good pics of the vehicles anyway. This year, I'm not hunting deer, I'm hunting crooks. I also just talked to the neighbor up there and he plans to call me if he sees anybody else driving over there. This is starting to get fun!!!!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

is it me or are we getting more and more of these posts every yr of ppl getting their stuff jacked? man so freakin dumb. sorry u lost ur stuff guy. my pops and i have had tree stands boosted on private land b4 as well. im gona move to PA and hunt in the allegheny state forest state game lands. freakin humongous plots of land where noone goes. only way to hunt and not have to worry about gettin my stuff swiped. freakin ohio man....all these losers makin life miserable for law-abiding folks like us who enjoy hunting legally. so mad now. no choice but to go in my garage now and destroy my heavy bag...


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

That really stinks! I know it wont work for everyone, but I use a climber all the time now and always take it with me. what sucks is, it could still be stolen out of the truck. cant trust anyone nowadays. Good luck man!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Claymores.... I'm just saying!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well it happen to me in 07,on privet farm had climer on the ground the next day gone, and there is only one other that's aloud to hunt,so i know it was not him so i thought i will go for a walk i walked for 2 hours on some one else's property.and bam,there is my stand,a i had to cut it down and they did some damage to it but i got it back,now i lock one part to the tree take the other half with me and when i see guys in there i take there picture before i confront them,i cant stand them low scum bags,


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You could remove the bottom 2 ladder sections after each hunt if you have the top seat part supported by some kind of 2x4's or metal poles (to keep it in the proper position for re-attaching the ladder extensions).


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have problems with the amish up here in NE ohio they think they can hunt whereever whenever they want without written permission and they lie. Their are so many of them I might as well not even try to kick them out its rediculous and its a shame...


----------

